# Does this honing guide exist?



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

I see a lot of people's problems with honing guides is that the guide itself leaves grooves in your stone.

Is there a honing guide that rolls not on the stone but rolls parallel to it? Maybe has an adjustable height so it can accommodate different sized stones?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

The vintage Stanley 200 honing guide uses an adjustable height roller set far back from the clamp so that it doesn't run on the stones, if you can find one.

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Brian Burns uses something similar with his system and I think some places sell his guide.


----------



## LeTurbo (Jan 22, 2014)

You can make one with tracks, wheels or even ball-bearing drawer runners - make it like a bridge over your oilstone. But free-hand sharpening just takes an evening's practice with an old chisel.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's Brian Burns page where he sells it:
http://www.lessonsinlutherie.com/doublebevelsharpening.html


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> The vintage Stanley 200 honing guide uses an adjustable height roller set far back from the clamp so that it doesn t run on the stones, if you can find one.
> 
> data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> ...


I've got a General 810 for sale right now. Its like the one JayT posted.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

The ever-elusive "Hoverhone".


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://vsctools.com/shop/ultimate-sharpening-jig/

Cool videos


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Cheap plastic one that guide wheels never touch the stone.
http://www.generaltools.com/809--ChiselPlane-Blade-Sharpener_p_621.html
Could make a similar design


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

How about a shop made guide?









http://lumberjocks.com/topics/30490


----------



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

I've used the very super cool tools one - for heaven's sake don't spend your money on it!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good to know thanks Ben.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

I am very fond of the Veritas MK1.
I cannot see how a brass roller could possibly score a stone when a piece of tool steel loses in the confrontation. Brass is very soft


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's a shop made version. Use shims underneath for microbevels.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Blum Tools also makes an interesting variation
http://blumtool.com/pages/sharpeningjig.html


----------



## PatrickH (Mar 26, 2013)

I've never had a problem with my Kell or Eclipse clone guides leaving groves or gouges in the stones.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

don w has one for sale by General


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

https://timetestedtools.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/wp_20130902_011.jpg


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

https://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/tools-for-sale-2/

45 bucks


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

oooooppppssss I see don w already posted


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Since going to hollow grind I now use this jig for finish sharpening on stones. I call it The Amazing Hand. Notice how it holds Tink's head firmly ready for sharpening her snout.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

awww - I like Tom's pup 

Lucas, I'm new at sharpening myself (or a heckuva lot newer than most the peeps here on the forums) and I have an eclipse guide I'm not real happy with atm and am looking at other options. I don't use stones to sharpen with though - unless you count the DMT Dia-stone metal plate stone things. my plane collection has grown to include blades of odd sizes/lengths so I'm a bit at a loss and struggling with the jig / no jig quandry. I'm leaning towards learning to sharpen with no jig but man it takes a LOT of patience to get it solid!


----------

